# airplane (letoun / letadlo)



## lilabevuno

I am answering to a visa form and the question is "Dopravní prostředek".

I want to answer "Airplane".

Is *letadlo *correct or better to use *letoun*?


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi,

"Letadlo" is definitely more idiomatic (though both are correct and "letoun" technically is more specific, as "letadlo" class includes zeppelins, montgolfieres and such as well)


----------



## bibax

You can use also *aeroplán* (correct, but not idiomatic).

In Old Czech letadlo meant 'bird'.

Letouni are also mammals of the order Chiroptera (like the bats).


----------



## ilocas2

[quote judiciously, and trim the quote to the relevant portion]
If it's something like Boeing or Airbus, then use letadlo, not letoun.


----------

